# Port Mansfield, Texas Wade Fishing Report; 2/19/18-2/22/18



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

I always enjoy coming to Port Mansfield, but this week was a grinder. The first part of the week we were met with 20-30mph SE winds. It made finding decent water to fish a little tough. We buckled down and were blessed with a good redfish bite. Yesterday afternoon the water started to green up and we got on some more reds, with a couple soild trout mixed in.

This morning we woke up to cooler temps and light NW wind, my favorite way to fish down here! With the greener water our bait selection opened up, and we found several reds and trout holding in thigh deep water on the edge of deeper cuts.

The baits of the week changed as the water got better. The baits on the left were during the stiff SE winds, and visibility of 2-4â€. The baits on the right were in calmer conditions and much greener water, with visibility of 12â€-18â€.


----------

